
Rand Paul Plans to Filibuster Patriot Act - pvnick
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/11/rand-paul-filibuster-patriot-act_n_7258460.html
======
higherpurpose
Ron Wyden, too:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/10/ron-wyden-nsa-
surve...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/10/ron-wyden-nsa-
surveillance_n_7251562.html)

------
dmfdmf
I hope he reads the Declaration of Independence for 72 hours.

~~~
a3n
I would like him to read a redacted/revised version of the Declaration, and
the Bill of Rights, where all the parts that are no longer effectively
followed are altered accordingly.

